# Agility at Treefrog Farm



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

What a wonderful expression on his face! Tally just wanted to 'mix it up' a bit, lol. You may have to cater to this new behavior:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I know, I will cater to this because he loved it so much. He seemed to just know what to do already, and thought "Tunnel" was the best thing ever. Do you do any agility, Maribeth?


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I purchased a fu-fu inexpensive backyard agility set a few years ago and it really defined what drives my dogs, lol. In other words, Sadie cannot fathom why she should weave, tunnel or sit in that 'box' when there is retriveing to be done. Loocie, on the other hand -always usurped in retrieving by fanata-Sadie, enjoys it...we don't use it as much in summer months because of taking it down to mow grass...but after the last fall cut, it's up most of the fall/winter months.
Recently, I've thought about trying some tracking with them....something new for all of us. Need to do some more reading first


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I know, I will cater to this because he loved it so much.


Yeah and this is how we ended up doing agility, and obedience, and dock diving, and field, and ... 

He does look like he's having a blast :-D


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't dare take my camera to our field group bc I am "bird boy" , lol.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, I "tried" agility this summer for a fun thing to do. Casey seems to think his future is in it! (boys just wanna have fun, mom!) Anal mom loves the structure of obedience. Rally is a stretch for her!! I will have a hard time quitting in the fall, like I promised myself I would do. There is a reason agility is so popular. The dogs think it was invented to make their lives complete!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

He seems sooo happy being out there! Maybe he'll like agility as well!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Tally looks like he was having a great time. Riley has been doing agility for past 3 months. He's doing great. I hope to be competing by next spring.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

you read my mind!

great photos, Jill, you're going to have to take up agility now!



kgiff said:


> Yeah and this is how we ended up doing agility, and obedience, and dock diving, and field, and ...
> 
> He does look like he's having a blast :-D


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito used to think that about agility until he discovered Dock Diving....



Mighty Casey's Mom said:


> Yes, I "tried" agility this summer for a fun thing to do. Casey seems to think his future is in it! (boys just wanna have fun, mom!) Anal mom loves the structure of obedience. Rally is a stretch for her!! I will have a hard time quitting in the fall, like I promised myself I would do. There is a reason agility is so popular. The dogs think it was invented to make their lives complete!


----------

